# 'Secret Base' Found On Mars Using Google Earth



## Metryq (Jun 6, 2011)

*NO OTHER EXPLANATION: 'Secret Base' On Mars Found Using Google Earth*

I recently started reading a new book on *Area 51*. The author titillates the reader with a fruitcake story about reverse engineering the "gravity drive" of the crashed Roswell UFO and the discovery of the gray-skinned aliens, then turns around and essentially blurts, "Oh, grow up!" The rest of the book is a well-researched documentation of the real Cold War events at Area 51 from nuclear weapons testing to the U-2 and SR-71 spy planes. The reality is both mundane and fascinating.

Early in the book the author describes the famous _War of the Worlds_ radio broadcast of 1938 and the lesson it taught the world. Ignorant people are only too willing to believe the incredible—whether the authorities are trying to get people to believe, or vice versa. The tag line for _The X-Files_ should have been "The nuts are out there."

This Martian "base" looks like digital noise, or perhaps it's another "face"—perhaps a patch of carbon dioxide permafrost catching the sunlight just right. But forget any rational explanations, full speed ahead.


----------



## Dave (Jun 6, 2011)

It looks like a giant white key to me. However, at 700 feet long and 150 feet wide that is some key... How big is the door??

The key to the world! ... Or maybe it opens those monoliths from 2001?

Or, it's a transformer!

Or, a giant Swiss Army Knife? ... Do you think it has a tool for removing stones from Martian hooves?

Or, it is a greenhouse ... or, a giant chicken shed for mutant cloned chickens i.e. Family Guy.


----------



## The Ace (Jun 6, 2011)

It's Lord Lucan's hideout.


----------



## J Riff (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder if they have digitized the whole planet. Must have. 
The original airbrushing was not going to fool people forever.

Nobody stole any alien tech, it's all good clean human know-how.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 7, 2011)

I love it, I mean take a look at what the Google Mars picture actually is, it's a monatage of thousands of images. The joining of those images can frequently be imperfect due to changes in the environment between neghbouring images being taken. Also the joining process itself can spew out anomalous pixels. That's before you consider all the noise that has to be filtered out, never a perfect process at the best of times.


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 7, 2011)

I've seen this earlier, I thought no one would pay attention to it.


----------



## Nik (Jun 7, 2011)

D'uh, is this as well as or instead of Phobos / Deimos being hollow ??


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 7, 2011)

I known something hollow...heh heh heh hee hee!


----------



## J Riff (Jun 8, 2011)

It's too good. The original images are fortunately still available, but digitizing the whole planet is going to be the way of it, until people are uh, mature enough to see all that cool scary stuff.
 Seriously, I've never seen a 'base' up there, human or otherwise.


----------

